# Any BFP Success Stories with IVF 8 Cell 3 Day Transfer anyone?...



## Jacq1980

Congtrats to all BFP ladies...

Wasn't sure where to post my question, as assisted conception may be a bit in appropriate. I've just had ET today - 9 eggs collected, 2 fertilised. ET Day 3 with 1 egg, the other egg is being taken to a 5 day stage and frozen if survives.

Hospital will only put 1 egg back in due to my age and the quality (8 Cell) being good, just wanted to hear BFP success stories with similar stats.


----------



## maggie111

Sorry I really have no experience at all but I didn't want to leave you with no one saying anything :( 

So I thought I'd wish you lots of luck and baby dust xxx

:hug:


----------



## Jacq1980

Thanks xx


----------



## Tryandwish

Hi Jaq1980,

I had 2 8 cell embryos on a 3day transfer on 11.8.12. Had a faint FRER :bfp: on 19.8.12 @11dpo and they have been getting stronger ever since. Today is 16dpo and now have scan booked for 7 wks + 5 on Sept 13th to confirm fetal heartbeat(s) and find out if its a singleton or twins. :happydance:

Hope you can take a little reassurance from me and relax. Enjoy being PUPO :thumbup:

Good Luck to you

:hugs2:


----------



## Jacq1980

Thanks for your reply. Congratulations that's wonderful...

I got a BFN :-(

I asked the hospital for a reason the reply was...who knows there are lots of people out there with unexplained...Great help!

Onwards & Upwards x


----------



## Tryandwish

So sorry for your loss. Your doctors sound very unhelpful and uncaring. Hope your next IVF cycle brings you better doctors and your BFP.

:hugs2:


----------

